# Windows XP Update ohne Internetverbindung



## SaX21 (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,
an einem PC habe ich keinen Internetzugang. Wie kann ich die akt. Windowsupates aufspielen? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Dumbi (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
du brauchst zumindest eine Person mit INet-Zugang; diese kann das Update auf der Microsoft-HP herunterladen, und auf CD-Rom brennen!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2005)

Dumbi am 25.01.2005 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> du brauchst zumindest eine Person mit INet-Zugang; diese kann das Update auf der Microsoft-HP herunterladen, und auf CD-Rom brennen!




es gibt da auch eine private(?) seite mit viel einfacherer unterstützung als bei ms - mir fällt nur die URL grad nicht ein...


----------



## cbw249 (25. Januar 2005)

Updates in form von Servicepacks kannst du dirbei ms kostenlos schicken lassen.

cbw249


----------



## XMasTree (25. Januar 2005)

cbw249 am 25.01.2005 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Updates in form von Servicepacks kannst du dirbei ms kostenlos schicken lassen.
> 
> cbw249


http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx

hier der Link dazu.


----------



## iam-cool (25. Januar 2005)

Wenn der PC nicht im I-net hängt brauchst du auch kein Update, die Updates beheben zu 99% Sicherheitslücken, nicht im I-net = sicher = keine Sicherheitsupgraden needed


----------



## BunGEe (25. Januar 2005)

Herbboy am 25.01.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 25.01.2005 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinst du winboard, da kann man sich jedenfalls alle Patches als Updatepack herunterladen.


----------



## Dimebag (25. Januar 2005)

iam-cool am 25.01.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der PC nicht im I-net hängt brauchst du auch kein Update, die Updates beheben zu 99% Sicherheitslücken, nicht im I-net = sicher = keine Sicherheitsupgraden needed



Naja, ganz so ist es natürlich nicht. SP1 ist IMHO Pflicht. Auch für Stabilität.

mfg


----------



## SaX21 (26. Januar 2005)

iam-cool am 25.01.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der PC nicht im I-net hängt brauchst du auch kein Update, die Updates beheben zu 99% Sicherheitslücken, nicht im I-net = sicher = keine Sicherheitsupgraden needed



Das SP2 habe ich mir natürlich schon runtergeladen, das ist ja auch über meinen anderen PC möglich (der hat Internet). Ich dachte es wäre vielleicht möglich, die Updates auch manuell zu laden, oder eine Website bietet die zum laden an   

THX SaX


----------

